# Can't get e-mail on Ipad since Comcast changed ports - HELP!



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

I have Inredimail on my laptop and am receiving email just fine. But when I changed the ports on my Ipad I can no longer get my email. I checked my settings and password many times. I can't figure how what's wrong. So, I downloaded the Incredimail app for my email and I got a message that the incoming host was wrong. I checked all my settings on my laptop email to make sure everything was the same on my Ipad. Don't know what to do. Tried searching online and didn't find any help. Would be so thankful for some help. Spent so many hours trying to fix this problem. P.S. Incoming port - 995, outgoing - 465.

Thanks so much!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you can't get it working you may want to try The XFINITY Connect App for iPad, iPhone or iPod touch.


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

I installed it but it's not working because I'm not using Xfinity for my email. Using Incredimail. I would have to delete Incredimail I guess, although I don't want to. Thanks so much for trying to help me.


----------

